

Ask HN: What are some books that go over execution, not strategy? - klbarry

I'm looking for business/start-up books that go over how to manage certain things, whether marketing, sales, press, etc., and gives a tons of details on how to actually execute the plans, rather than theory. Does anybody know of a few good ones?
======
revorad
I haven't read such a book. If someone writes it, I will read it. Meanwhile,
this is the best source of practical info I've seen - <http://mixergy.com/>

~~~
bobx11
Unfortunately it's all raw transcripts - no journalism and the questions are
basically "how much money did you make?" instead of diving dynamically into
how they learned and grew their businesses.

~~~
revorad
Are you kidding?? You must have never watched a Mixergy interview. Some of the
best guests have praised Andrew for his background research and thoughtful
questions.

 _no journalism and the questions are basically "how much money did you make?"
instead of diving dynamically into how they learned and grew their
businesses._

If you had to describe Mixergy interviews in terms of what they are NOT,
you've nailed it.

------
joshklein
4 Steps to the Ephiphany by Steve Blank. Rip out each action page, tack it to
your wall, and follow it verbatim for the specified length of time it
recommends you spend on said action.

~~~
jayzee
And by doing that you will have perverted the meaning of the book.

It is a great book but the main lesson there is to observe, learn and act. In
that order. Not to follow a prescribed formula.

~~~
joshklein
He'll certainly miss the incredibly good strategic portion of the book, but
don't you think "perverted the meaning" is a little strong? It's about
systemizing the execution of customer development instead of theorizing over
it, and the OP is clearly someone who has had enough with the pie-in-the-sky
"do your passion" advice, and wants some help Getting Stuff Done.

The rip-it-out-and-tack-it method will be less effective than proper use of
the book, but more effective than spending 2 years thinking about it at a
theoretical level.

